# Air Hose Questions



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

A few questions for all you pneumatic pros.

I want to (finally) make the jump to pneumatic powered props
and I have read these excellent pneumatic tutorials

Phantasmechanics - Haunting With Compressed Air
Monster Guts - Pneumatics for Haunting
Wolfstone - Compressed Air Tutorial

The Craftsman air compressor I have is kinda noisy, so I was thinking of putting it up-
stairs and running the air hose downstairs. Eventually, I'd like to run two lines from
the compressor. One going from upstairs to downstairs. And another line going out
a 2nd story window down to the first floor, and then around to the front.

First, can I do this? Second, how long can an air hose run be? Also, what size/type
of hose should I use -- 3/8" air hose from the compressor and then 1/4" out to the
props? I figure I'll need to run a long air hose from the air compressor out to a
manifold block. Then from there have a line for each prop with a storage tank before
the prop. I just have no idea how long I can run the air hose and what size/type of air
hose to use.

--Randy


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

as long as your fittings are tight with no air leaks, you can run as much hose as you want. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Also think about using reservoirs near the props, also you might not need to run two line you can always branch one line to many.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Polyurethane hoses are usually much more expensive. They cost around 20-30 bucks at your hardware store. Costco had them, for around 12 bucks, for a 50 ft 1/4 hose.


----------

